# Weekly Competition 2015-09



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' U' F2 U F' R U' F R'
*2. *F U R F U2 R U' F'
*3. *R F R' F2 R2 U F' U R' U2
*4. *F' U2 R U2 R U F R
*5. *F R2 U' F2 U' F' U2 F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F U' B U' L' F D R2 B' D' R2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2
*2. *U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 F U' L U' L' D' U R F2 D2 B'
*3. *D' R F R F B' U2 D B R' F2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 L'
*4. *U2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 R U2 L2 U' F' U' B' D' R F' U' F2
*5. *B2 L2 R2 F U2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' U2 R' U' L2 B' R U' L2 F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *R U B' Fw2 F L' Rw2 B Fw D R Uw2 U Rw U2 Fw F2 U' Rw R2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw F2 L' Fw2 R' Fw L' B D2 L Rw2 Fw' Rw' F Uw2 B'
*2. *R2 F L R F' U2 L' U' L U2 Rw D2 R D2 F2 L Rw' R' D' U L2 B L' Rw' Fw2 Uw' B2 Rw D2 Uw2 B2 U' L2 Rw B F U' L' F' Rw'
*3. *U' F' D' R' U' B2 D Uw' L' Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw Rw F D' Fw2 D' U2 B' F' L' Fw R' Uw U' B R' Fw Uw U2 F2 D' Rw2 B Fw' F2 D' R' B'
*4. *Uw' R2 B D' U2 B' R2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 D' L2 Fw U' L Uw L2 U R' D2 Fw' F U' R' F2 L2 F' L B' Fw2 D2 Rw Uw B' Fw U Rw2 B' Fw
*5. *Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw F' D2 U F' Uw' U' Fw Rw2 F' U B Uw' Fw Uw U2 L' D Fw' L D' F2 L B' F2 D' Uw2 U L2 D Rw' R2 D L2 B' Fw2 Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' Dw' R Uw' F' Dw' Uw' U' Lw2 R B2 D Lw' Rw' Uw Bw2 Fw2 R Uw' Fw' R' U2 L2 Dw Lw' Uw2 Fw2 D Bw' F R B' Bw2 Rw R2 B D' Dw2 Lw' R U Lw2 R' Bw2 R' Fw' Dw' L2 Rw' R D Dw' U L' Uw Lw2 Rw' B2 Fw Dw2
*2. *Lw Uw2 L2 Rw' U2 R Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw U' Fw Dw U Fw U2 B Fw2 D U' L2 Dw' R D U Fw' D2 Dw' L' Lw Bw2 F2 R' D' Uw' Rw2 R2 B' L2 Lw' R2 F' U' Bw2 L2 Rw' B2 F2 R' Dw2 R Dw2 Bw R2 D2 R2 U' Rw' F'
*3. *F Rw' U2 Lw2 F' D2 Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw Rw2 B Rw' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 Dw Uw' R' D' Uw' B F D Bw' F' U Lw' Rw2 Dw' Lw Fw L' Bw' L B2 D Fw Lw2 F2 D2 Dw' U F Rw R Fw' Dw2 Rw B Bw' L2 Lw' R B2 F2 Uw U2
*4. *Lw U Fw U2 R2 Fw' D' Lw2 U' F' R' U B L2 Bw2 D' Lw2 B2 Bw Lw Dw' Lw' D' Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 L R Dw2 B' Bw Fw' U' Fw L2 F' Uw2 Rw R F2 Rw2 Bw2 F2 Uw' U' B' F R2 D L2 Bw' L' Uw' Fw2 Uw U' B' L2 Lw'
*5. *Fw' L Lw2 Rw R D' B' Bw2 Fw Lw' B2 Dw2 U2 Rw2 R' Bw2 Lw Bw F2 U2 R' Fw2 D2 Rw Uw' B L Dw B2 D2 Bw' Dw Uw2 U Rw2 B' Bw2 Uw' Rw2 U' Bw' L' Dw2 Uw B' D' Bw Fw Uw' R' B Uw2 L' B' F Dw L Dw' F2 L2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L' 2R2 2D2 R D 2F2 U2 2L2 B' 3F 2U2 U' F' 3U 2L2 2B2 3R' B2 F 3U 2L 2F2 2D' U' 3R 2U F2 R' U B 2B' 2U U 2L2 2B' U2 F 2R2 3U' 2U2 U2 L2 2L 3R' 2R U2 2L2 3U 2U 2B L F' 2R2 2U' 2L' 2R 3U' L2 3U2 U2 2B' 3F' 2F2 D2 2D 3U' L' 3R' R2 2B
*2. *L2 2B' L2 2L' 2R 3U2 U R2 3F2 R2 D2 3U' F U 3R D2 3U2 U R' B 2F2 2U' 3R 2F2 2L' 3R2 U R D 2D2 U2 2L R2 U2 2R2 R2 3U' 2U' U B2 3U2 2R' 2B2 L 2L' R 2F' 3U2 3F 3R' R2 2U2 U' 2L 2R' 3U2 2B L' R' D' 2L2 3R2 R 2F L 2D2 F' 3U' U B
*3. *2D L2 3F2 L R 3F' D' 2B2 3F D 2F' 2L2 2R' 2B2 2D 2L' 2D2 L' 2L2 2D 2L 2B2 3F 2L' 3R' 2R2 3U' L' 2L2 U2 2L2 D' 3U' B 2B' 2F' 2R 2D 3U 3F2 U2 2F D2 2F 2L' F2 L 2F' R' B 3U2 2U' 2F L' 3F' 3U2 2R' 2F2 D L D' R2 D2 2U' 3R B' 2F2 3R2 3F2 F2
*4. *2L2 R' D2 2D U R2 2U2 U' 3R2 3U2 R B2 2D' 2B' 2U2 3F' F 3U' U' R' 2B2 D' 3U' U L D' 3U2 B 2U F' D 2D' 3U2 B' 2F' 2D2 2R2 R' 3F 2L' 3R 2B' 2F2 F' 2D R D2 R2 B2 2D2 2U 2F' L2 3F U' 3F D2 F L2 3R2 2F2 3R2 3U 3R 2U2 3F2 3R' 2R' 3U U
*5. *3F2 3U2 U' 2B2 2L2 R' D U 2L2 U2 2R2 B 2U L2 R' 3U' 2F 3R2 R' 2U' 3F' 2L R2 U B' 2D B' 3F2 2F' 2R2 2B' R 3U' 2R' D' L 2L' 2R 2D2 3U' 3R2 R' 3U' 2U' 2B L' 2F2 3U' B 2D2 2F2 2D2 3U2 U' F2 D' 2D' B 3U2 2U2 2B2 3F2 F 3R U' 2F2 3U2 2L' B' 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B' 3F' 2L 3L2 R2 2F2 2R' R' 2B 2D 3D' L2 2B' 3F D 2D2 3R2 B' F 2D2 L 3L 3B2 U2 2B2 3B' U2 3L' 3R 3F' 3L2 2D U B' 3F2 3R' 3B F2 3R2 D 2D' U' L 2L 3L2 3R' 3D' 2U2 U 3L2 3B D2 3R2 U 2B' 2U L R' 2D' 2U' 3F2 R' 2F' R2 2B 3R F 2D' 2F' 2L 3R' 2R2 D2 L2 3D2 2L' R' 2F2 F2 3R' D' 2R B 3L 2D2 F' 2D 2L2 R 3B2 F' 2R 2D2 2F2 3D 3L2 U' 3L' R2 2B
*2. *3U F U' R' B' 2B' 3B2 U2 2F 2L' 3L2 U' 3L' 3D' 3L' 2B 2F D2 R 2U2 3L' D 2L2 D' 2D 3D' 3R 3U' 2B' 3F 3L' 3U' 3B' 3D 2U' B2 2D' 2R 2D' 3U' 3F' F L2 2D 3D' 3F2 3D2 B 3B 2U2 B2 2B' 3B2 U' R2 3B' R 2U2 3F2 3L2 R' B' 3B' 2F2 U2 R2 D2 U' 3L' 3D 3B F' 3D 3U' R 3B2 L2 3R' D 3D 3U' 3R2 2D B' 2R' R F L 2U 2F2 L 3B' 2U2 2B' 3B2 2L2 2F' 3L 3D' L'
*3. *3R' 3F2 2U2 3B2 2F' L' 2F2 3L2 2B 3F 2L2 D 2B2 2L' B2 3F2 F2 2L 3R 2D B 2F' F 3D' 3R' B2 2B R2 U B2 2L 3B 2R2 B' 3F' D B2 3B2 3F 3L 3R 2R U 2B D 2D2 3D2 3U 3L R' 2F' F' U 2F2 2U2 U 2F 2L B 2R2 2B R2 B L2 2L' F R' 3U2 R 2U 2B2 3D R2 2D' 2U' 2B' 3F' F2 2U2 L' 2D' U' F2 3R' 3D2 2U' L' 3L 3R2 3D' 3F' 2D 3U' L 3U B F2 L 2R' 2F
*4. *U B2 2B 3F2 2D2 U' 3R2 3U2 B' L' 2D 2B2 2F' 3U U' 2R' R' D F L 3R B' 3F2 F' 3L' 3R2 3U' B2 3B R2 B U R2 2F2 2D2 2U2 2R 3F F2 2D B2 3R2 3U' R2 3D2 F 2R' 3D U2 3R D2 3L 2B D2 2D' 3D 3U L' 2L' B' 3L2 2F L2 3L2 3D' B' F 3U 2B2 U R 3U' L B' 3U' U 3R2 3F2 3U 2R' D2 2R' 2F L 2L2 2R2 B 2B 2D' 2U 3F' D 3D2 L2 2B' 3D' 2B2 3L2 3D2 2U'
*5. *2L2 3B' 3U' 2L2 R' 3F' 2F2 2R' 2B 2F L2 3L2 2R B' 3F 3U' 2U2 2B' 2L 2B2 3B2 F2 2R' 2F2 2R2 U 3B' U2 2L 3L 2F' 3D2 3F F' L 3L R' 3D 2R2 U 2B2 D' B D' U2 2R 3D' B2 2B' 2L2 D2 3B 2F' F' 3L2 U' 2L 3D' L' 2D' 3L 3D2 F2 2D2 2L' 3R2 D' 2D2 2U2 3B' L2 2L2 3D' 2U 2B 3B' 2L2 D' 2B 3B 2D' F2 3U' 2L 2D' R' 3D2 3U' 3R' R2 U2 B' 2D 3U2 3F L 3L' 3D' B D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 F2 R' F R' F' R2
*2. *U F U' R F2 R F2 R F
*3. *U F' U2 F2 U' R U' F U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L B R' U' B2 D F2 R
*2. *F' D L2 B2 L' U R' L' F' D B2 D2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2
*3. *D2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 D' B' L D2 B L R' F2 U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U2 B2 D2 L' D' Uw' B F' Rw2 R Uw2 L2 Rw2 Uw Fw D2 Uw U' Fw Uw L2 F2 R2 Uw L' B' U B Uw F2 Uw2 Rw' Uw U' B L' R' D2 Fw2
*2. *D R U F D Rw R' Uw2 F U2 R D Uw' U2 L' R2 Uw2 B' F D2 B L B Rw' Fw2 D Uw U B F2 L Fw' Uw2 B2 F D2 L' Rw2 B D'
*3. *Uw2 U B Uw2 Rw F Rw' F D2 U2 B2 Fw2 Uw' B' Uw' R B' R F L2 Rw B F' Uw F2 U' B2 F2 D2 L R' U' B2 Rw2 B2 L Rw2 B2 Fw2 L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Lw' F' Uw' F2 Uw' U' B2 Bw Fw F Rw' R U2 L2 R2 Uw' L2 Lw' R Fw2 F' D2 Fw2 L D2 Lw B2 D2 Uw' R2 Fw' U B F' Dw Fw2 R D2 U2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' B' Rw2 Dw' L Bw2 F' L' Uw' Lw Bw2 Dw B' Dw2 Uw U' L' Dw
*2. *Rw Fw' D2 Lw' D2 Uw' R Dw' Uw2 B2 L' B D2 L F' Rw' D' Uw Lw2 Bw Lw' D R2 Fw2 L Lw' D' Dw' Uw2 B' Fw2 Lw' Bw Rw2 Fw2 U2 B' Bw U2 Lw2 Rw' B' Dw' Uw' U' L Dw L Lw' R' Dw' Lw2 R B Dw Lw2 Fw2 L2 Rw Bw'
*3. *L F' Dw Uw Rw' F Rw2 Dw U' B2 U2 R F' D' Dw' F' Rw2 F Lw2 Fw' U' Bw2 Fw F Dw Bw' Fw F L Uw Lw2 D2 Uw2 B2 F2 D U' Lw U' Fw2 F U2 R' U' B' L U B2 Bw F U2 R2 F' R' Bw' Dw L' F' L Dw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D 2B 2R' 2D U B' 2B' 3F2 L2 R B' 3F' R 2D 2U2 U' 3R' 3F F' 3U' F' 3R2 R2 2D2 B' 2L2 2R2 2F F' L2 2R 2U2 2F' 2D' 3R D B2 2D' U' 3R2 R 3U2 L 3R' U B 2B' 3U' R2 2B U' 2B' 2F 2R' U' R 2D L' D' 2D 2U B2 L2 F2 2D 2L B' 2B' 2D2 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F 2D' 3L2 2R2 2U2 2R' F' U' F L' 2L 3L' 3R 2R2 R2 2B' L2 2R2 B2 3D' L2 3R2 3B' 3L2 D 2U U2 2B R 3F' 3D' 3U' 2U' F U' 3R 2R' 2F' 2D2 3R2 3F' 2U' 3B' 3U 3F 3R2 D' 2U' B D2 2D2 B 2B 3R2 2R2 R D' 3U' U' B' 3L2 R U 2F2 F2 2R R2 3U2 2B 2L' 2R' D U' 2R' 2B' 3L2 B' 2D R2 3U2 2L' 2R2 B 3L' 2F' 3L R2 B' 3L2 3F2 F' L2 2L 2F' L 3L 3D2 L' 3L' R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R L2 U2 F D' L2 U' L' B' R F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U B2 U' L2
*2. *R2 F' D2 L F2 D' B R L' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2
*3. *F U2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 R' D' L R' U2 L2 R U B'
*4. *B2 R' B2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' F2 L F2 D' B L R' D' U L' F' U2 R2
*5. *F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D F' U' L B2 D' F2 R' B' D2 U2
*6. *D2 U2 L' U2 B2 L D2 R D2 U2 R2 F R D' U2 R' D F2 U' F2
*7. *R2 D2 U2 R' D2 B2 L D2 B2 L R' B D' F' L B' R' F U B2 U2
*8. *U R2 D L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U' B' L2 U2 F2 D2 R' U' L2 R
*9. *D2 B2 D2 U B2 D' L2 U' R2 U L2 B F' R D2 B L U2 R D' F'
*10. *F R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 F R2 D B L U R U2 B R B F'
*11. *B2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U R F' U L F' U2 B L2 U' F2
*12. *R2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 R D2 L' U2 B L2 B' L F2 D B' L' B2 U'
*13. *B U2 L2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' D U R' B' L' D' R2 F U2 F2
*14. *L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 F L' R F D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R'
*15. *U2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D' L' D2 B F R F' L D L'
*16. *D F2 U' F2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U' L2 B L2 B L R F' U
*17. *F2 B' D' F U B D F' L F2 U2 D R2 B2 U R2 D R2 D' R2
*18. *L D2 L' R' B2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 B F U' L F2 L' B R F2
*19. *U' F' D' R2 D2 R D2 L' U R2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 B U2
*20. *U2 L D' B U' R' D F B' D R' U2 B2 R F2 U2 L U2 L F2 D2
*21. *D' F2 L2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D U' L' F2 D' R2 B' D' B2 F2 R2 U'
*22. *L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D L2 D' L' B F R' B' L' U2 B2 U L U2
*23. *B2 L' F U D L' U L F R' D2 L2 U F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D L2
*24. *B2 L B2 L D2 U2 L F2 R' U2 B R D2 R2 U' L R' D B2 L'
*25. *R' L2 D R L' B R2 D' F R' F2 U2 F R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 B L2
*26. *F2 D L D2 R2 B R U2 F R2 B U2 R2 F' B' R2 D2
*27. *D' R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 L' B' F2 U F' D2 B L' D2 R2
*28. *L F' D2 B U R U2 R D2 L U F2 U F2 B2 L2 D R2 D B2 U2
*29. *L2 F' R2 D2 B2 F' D2 L2 F L2 F' D B' R' F' D' U L F2 L2
*30. *B' R2 F' L F R U B U D2 R' B2 R2 D2 L U2 L U2 F2
*31. *U' L2 U' F' D F L D' R B2 U' F2 B2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 U' B2
*32. *B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 R D2 B R2 D' L B2 L B F'
*33. *L' F D L F' U2 F D2 L D2 B L2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2
*34. *U2 L2 F2 L' B2 L D2 R' D2 R B2 U' R' D L' F' L2 D U' B' D2
*35. *L2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D L2 B2 U2 F L2 F U2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U2
*36. *F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L F D2 B' R' D' R B' L D
*37. *B2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 R U2 R D B L' F' L U F2
*38. *B U' F D L' F B' R B2 U' R' D2 R B2 R L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L
*39. *L2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' U F R B2 F2 D B' R' D2 R
*40. *B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 D' F2 D R F' D' F' U B' D L2 F2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B L U' B L F' U B' F2 D
*2. *U2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 D' B R' F U' R2 B' U
*3. *B U' L' U2 B2 D' F U' R2 L' F2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F2 B' L2 F D2
*4. *B2 F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U B' R F L U' R' F2 U2 B' R
*5. *R2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 B L B2 D2 B' U F2 R F' L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 B2 U' D R' B' U L' D B' U2 R2 U' D2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U'
*2. *D2 B2 L F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 R' U' B' R U' B D B2 L B2 F
*3. *R2 B D2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F L' U L' R F' D2 L R2 D2
*4. *D R2 U F2 U L2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' U' F' R2 D' F D B' D2 F'
*5. *R2 B2 L2 D B2 D L2 U R2 U L2 F R2 B2 D2 F L' R' D' U' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 L2 B2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R' D L' D2 L2 D2 U B L2
*2. *L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U L2 D L2 D' R F U R' F L B' D' U B'
*3. *D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D R' U B2 F R B F D B' U
*4. *R' B' L2 F2 D F2 U R' L D' L2 F U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 B'
*5. *B' L2 U2 L2 F R2 F U2 F' R2 B' R B R B2 D' L R' U' L' D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' F2 U2 B2 L B2 L F2 D2 B2 D F' L' B2 R D L2 B' U2 F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R2 F' R F2 R2 U2 F' R' U
*3. *U F B' U' B' D2 B' L' D B D2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2
*4. *R D R' B' Fw D' L R' B' D' U' R2 B2 Fw2 L Uw2 L B' Fw Uw' L R F2 Uw' Rw R' Uw U2 Rw2 Uw L' D2 Uw' R2 Fw' L2 U' B U B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U R' F2 R' F R2 F U2
*3. *F R2 U' L2 F' B2 U R B2 D B U2 B' D2 R2 F U2 D2 F2 R2
*4. *Uw2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 D' U' B' Rw2 Uw U R2 F' U' Rw2 D' U B2 L Fw R' D' L2 R' U2 F U' R U2 L' R' B D2 L F D' U2 Rw U' B'
*5. *L2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 F2 Dw Fw Dw2 R' U Rw F' Dw2 Lw R U2 L2 Lw' U' B Dw2 U2 Rw2 D2 U B' F' D2 Dw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Fw Uw2 Rw' B2 Dw' L2 Lw2 Uw' U B D' L Lw2 R' Dw U2 Bw' Fw2 U2 Bw' Uw F' Dw F' Rw2 U B' Fw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=-5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L R B U B U' L l b'
*2. *B' R' L U R L' U l' b' u'
*3. *U' B' L U' R' B L' U' b' u
*4. *L R U' R L B' U' L R' l' b' u
*5. *L B U R B U B l r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 3) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)
*2. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-3, 3) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-4, -4)
*5. *(0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' D' R' D' R U L' D L' D' U'
*2. *R L D U' D R' D L R' D' U'
*3. *L' U' D' R' U L D' R' U' D' U'
*4. *R U R' D' R' L D' U' D' U'
*5. *U L R L' U R' D L U' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 24, 2015)

2x2 : 5.02, 5.28, (5.92), (4.39), 5.15 = 5.15
3x3 : (18.44), 14.26, 14.74, (13.53), 15.60 = 14.87
4x4 : (48.89), (55.12), 54.13, 54.63, 53.69 = 54.15
5x5 : (1:39.80), (1:52.14), 1:50.78, 1:48.09, 1:46.25 = 1:48.37
6x6 : (3:17.02), 3:05.80, 3:07.62, 2:54.23, (2:54.14) = 3:02.55
7x7 : (4:56.25), 4:14.15, 4:30.60, (4:10.80), 4:32.80 = 4:25.85
OH : (34.29), 42.42, (44.96), 44.09, 35.54 = 40.68
MTS : (1:14.86), (55.47), 55.82, 1:02.50, 55.66 = 57.99
2-4 relay : 1:34.70
2-5 relay : 3:10.73
Megaminx : 1:35.76, (1:51.81), 1:38.99, 1:48.50, (1:29.74) = 1:41.08
Pyraminx : (8.13), 6.71, 7.37, 7.77, (4.43) = 7.28
Square-1 : 59.87, (41.13), (1:14.29), 46.74, 50.93 = 52.51
Skewb : 15.27, (12.47), (19.84), 16.44, 16.18 = 15.96


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 24, 2015)

3x3: 12.81, 11.92, 13.04, 12.55, 13.76 = 12.80
3bld: dnf(1:00.72), dnf(1:09.82), 2:15.19 = 2:15.19


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 25, 2015)

*2X2X2:* (11.40) (7.14) 10.30 9.30 8.21 = *9.27*
*3X3X3:* (17.68) 20.40 19.63 (22.56) 19.35 = *19.79*


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 26, 2015)

*3x3*: 16.99, (17.61), 14.99, 14.08, (13.14) = *15.35*
*OH*: (34.74), 31.29, 30.94, 34.14, (29.34) = *32.12*
*4x4*: 1:14.15, (1:07.20), (1:25.40), 1:09.02, 1:10.14 = *1.11.10*. PB lol
*5x5*: 2:15.96, (2:51.39), 2:49.87, (2:07.61), 2:17.84 = *2:27.89*


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 26, 2015)

*3x3: *17.07, (15.32), 15.34, DNF(8.30), 17.44 = *16.62*
Bumped a key and stopped the timer on the DNF. And I had just finished F2L =\.

*3BLD: *1:55.50, DNF(2:06.08[1:10.52]), DNF(2:50.77) = *1:55.50*


----------



## JemFish (Feb 27, 2015)

Spoiler: 2x2x2



Feb 27, 2015 4:18:01 PM - 4:19:56 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: 8.08
Best time: 7.33
Median: 8.14
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 0.39

Best average of 5: 8.08
1-5 - 8.34 (7.33) (DNF) 7.76 8.14

1. 8.34 F' U' F2 U F' R U' F R'
2. 7.33 F U R F U2 R U' F'
3. DNF R F R' F2 R2 U F' U R' U2
4. 7.76 F' U2 R U2 R U F R
5. 8.14 F R2 U' F2 U' F' U2 F' U'





Spoiler: 3x3x3



Feb 27, 2015 5:34:43 PM - 5:38:11 PM

Mean: 25.90
Average: 25.28
Best time: 18.73
Median: 27.17
Worst time: 34.91
Standard deviation: 5.83

Best average of 5: 25.28
1-5 - 27.17 (18.73) 28.28 (34.91) 20.40

1. 27.17 F U' B U' L' F D R2 B' D' R2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2
2. 18.73 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 F U' L U' L' D' U R F2 D2 B'
3. 28.28 D' R F R F B' U2 D B R' F2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 L'
4. 34.91 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 R U2 L2 U' F' U' B' D' R F' U' F2
5. 20.40 B2 L2 R2 F U2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' U2 R' U' L2 B' R U' L2 F2





Spoiler: 4x4x4



Feb 27, 2015 5:49:06 PM - 6:03:50 PM

Mean: 1:35.62
Average: 1:35.43
*Best time: 1:18.19 PB single!*
Median: 1:35.94
Worst time: 1:53.63
Standard deviation: 13.21

Best average of 5: 1:35.43
1-5 - (1:53.63) 1:46.22 1:35.94 (1:18.19) 1:24.12

1. 1:53.63 R U B' Fw2 F L' Rw2 B Fw D R Uw2 U Rw U2 Fw F2 U' Rw R2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw F2 L' Fw2 R' Fw L' B D2 L Rw2 Fw' Rw' F Uw2 B'
2. 1:46.22 R2 F L R F' U2 L' U' L U2 Rw D2 R D2 F2 L Rw' R' D' U L2 B L' Rw' Fw2 Uw' B2 Rw D2 Uw2 B2 U' L2 Rw B F U' L' F' Rw'
3. 1:35.94 U' F' D' R' U' B2 D Uw' L' Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw Rw F D' Fw2 D' U2 B' F' L' Fw R' Uw U' B R' Fw Uw U2 F2 D' Rw2 B Fw' F2 D' R' B'
*4. 1:18.19 Uw' R2 B D' U2 B' R2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 D' L2 Fw U' L Uw L2 U R' D2 Fw' F U' R' F2 L2 F' L B' Fw2 D2 Rw Uw B' Fw U Rw2 B' Fw*
5. 1:24.12 Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw F' D2 U F' Uw' U' Fw Rw2 F' U B Uw' Fw Uw U2 L' D Fw' L D' F2 L B' F2 D' Uw2 U L2 D Rw' R2 D L2 B' Fw2 Rw





Spoiler: 2x2x2 Blindfolded



Feb 27, 2015 6:15:57 PM - 6:24:32 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: DNF
Median: DNF
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 0.00

1. DNF R U2 F2 R' F R' F' R2
2. DNF U F U' R F2 R F2 R F
3. DNF U F' U2 F2 U' R U' F U

*Ugh, terrible.*





Spoiler: 3x3x3 Blindfolded



Feb 27, 2015 6:28:25 PM - 6:41:13 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 1:52.75
Median: DNF
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 0.00

1. DNF F R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L B R' U' B2 D F2 R
*2. 1:52.75 F' D L2 B2 L' U R' L' F' D B2 D2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 PB single!*
3. DNF D2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 D' B' L D2 B L R' F2 U'


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 28, 2015)

2x2 - 4.88, 6.05, 6.43, 3.79, 5.09 ao5 = 5.34

3x3 - 23.33, 39.33, 32.56, 18.48, 17.44 ao5 = 24.79

4x4 - 1:29.82, 1:11.73, 1:46.19, DNF(1:13.87), 1:19.70 ao5 = 1:31.90

5x5 - 3:21.82, 3:18.72, 3:16.51, 2:57.12, 3:34.41 ao5 = 3:19.02

pyraminx - 9.15, 11.06, 7.82, 7.31, 6.98 ao5 = 8.10

skewb - 8.32, 10.13, 12.54, 14.90, 10.06 ao5 = 10.91 (PB AO5!)


----------



## ottozing (Feb 28, 2015)

3x3: 7.994, 7.524, 11.280, 9.071, 8.812 = 8.626
Skewb: (3.432), 4.014, 3.757, (4.702), 3.445 = 3.739 
Sq1: 18.793+, 21.188, 16.903, 18.577, 15.909 = 18.091 (Every solve had parity lol)
3x3 One handed: 14.495, 14.350, 17.832, 17.171, 13.478 = 15.339
Pyraminx: 5.075, 4.951, 4.395, 3.941, 5.373 = 4.807 >_>
2x2 Blind: 5.686, 6.893, DNF(6.834) 
3x3 Fewest moves: 31


Spoiler: Solution



R' F2 U2 B2 L B2 L F2 D2 B2 D F' L' B2 R D L2 B' U2 F

F L' F2 L2 U B D' (2x2x2 + 4 pairs)
D' F2 D (Pseudo 2x2x3)
R' U' R' U' (Pseudo F2L-1)
Switch
F' U' R' U (F2L)
R D R B R' B' D' (AB3E)

Skeleton: F L' F2 L2 U B ^ D2 F2 D R' U' R' U' D B R B' R' D' R' U' R U F (24)

^ U R L' B2 R' L U

Solution: F L' F2 L2 U B U R L' B2 R' L U D2 F2 D R' U' R' U' D B R B' R' D' R' U' R U F (31)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 28, 2015)

2x2 Blindfolded: 51.885, 45.456, 42.072 = 42.072
3x3 Blindfolded: DNF, DNF, 2:27.893 = 2:27.893


----------



## DuLe (Feb 28, 2015)

*333*: 17.56, 18.20, 19.33, (19.76), (16.15) = *18.36*
*222*: 5.63, 4.50, (2.80), 4.65, (6.07) = *4.93*
*444*: 1:08.54, 1:20.22, (1:06.45), 1:11.50, (1:24.01) = *1:13.42*
*555*: (2:51.44), 2:32.88, (2:25.52), 2:35.04, 2:37.68 = *2:35.20*
*333 BLD*: (2:17.10), 2:11.72, (2:54.54) = *2:11.72*
*333 OH*: (30.48), 39.48, 45.30, (45.32), 38.56 = *41.11*
*PYRAM*: 4.85, 5.35, 5.24, (4.61), (5.94) = *5.15*
*SQ1*: (56.17), 50.52, 54.52, 41.51, (29.15) = *48.85*
*SKEWB*: (8.74), (17.90), 11.03, 14.93, 11.65 = *12.54*


----------



## BoshedCubes (Mar 1, 2015)

2x2: 16.34; 9.84; 12.47; 7.83; 14.38 = 12.23
3x3: 30.69; 31.55; 38.73; 33.11; 40.58 = 34.46


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 3, 2015)

*3x3:* 18.69, (21.10), (16.54), 20.56, 17.29 = *18.85*

Sorry I'm a bit late. I've been really busy, but I want to try to compete every week this year (I may have missed last week though. Can't remember. Oops  )


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 3, 2015)

Results week 9: congrats to Cale, EMI and bacyril!

*2x2x2*(31)

 3.14 Wookie
 3.26 EMI
 3.34 Owczar
 3.53 Iggy
 3.81 Jasiolek
 4.49 pantu2000
 4.65 larosh12
 4.71 giorgi
 4.73 jjone fiffier
 4.83 SweetSolver
 4.93 DuLe
 5.12 FaLoL
 5.15 bacyril
 5.25 bh13
 5.34 pyr14
 5.66 sneaklyfox
 6.17 thatkid
 6.22 Cale S
 6.64 Ordway Persyn
 6.94 Schmidt
 7.30 cubefanatic
 7.71 Kenneth Svendson
 7.92 Mike Hughey
 8.08 JemFish
 8.48 LostGent
 9.27 MarcelP
 9.41 h2f
 12.23 BoshedCubes
 17.30 1davey29
 18.97 xchippy
 19.08 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(39)

 8.62 ottozing
 9.67 DanpHan
 10.46 EMI
 11.95 Iggy
 12.33 Wookie
 12.80 SirWaffle
 13.14 Jasiolek
 13.44 sneaklyfox
 13.71 Cale S
 13.76 Newcuber000
 14.78 bh13
 14.80 Keroma12
 14.87 bacyril
 14.89 Owczar
 15.35 notfeliks
 16.62 Sir E Brum
 16.63 LostGent
 16.99 jjone fiffier
 17.94 Kenneth Svendson
 18.36 DuLe
 18.74 CyanSandwich
 18.85 Ickathu
 19.19 Ordway Persyn
 19.79 MarcelP
 20.07 Mike Hughey
 20.27 larosh12
 21.96 h2f
 23.00 SweetSolver
 23.07 thatkid
 23.47 Schmidt
 23.55 cubefanatic
 24.79 pyr14
 25.28 JemFish
 26.83 FishSaysMOO
 27.05 Bubbagrub
 34.35 MatsBergsten
 34.46 BoshedCubes
 48.57 1davey29
 DNF giorgi
*4x4x4*(19)

 38.94 EMI
 48.67 Owczar
 52.11 FaLoL
 54.15 bacyril
 57.17 jjone fiffier
 59.70 Jasiolek
 1:02.86 bh13
 1:05.51 Cale S
 1:07.10 sneaklyfox
 1:11.10 notfeliks
 1:13.42 DuLe
 1:18.39 Kenneth Svendson
 1:25.36 h2f
 1:31.90 pyr14
 1:32.42 Ordway Persyn
 1:35.43 JemFish
 1:35.47 Schmidt
 1:49.62 LostGent
 2:25.92 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:25.96 FaLoL
 1:41.24 Keroma12
 1:48.37 bacyril
 2:05.11 bh13
 2:17.90 Cale S
 2:27.89 notfeliks
 2:29.53 Ordway Persyn
 2:35.20 DuLe
 2:47.50 Kenneth Svendson
 3:19.02 pyr14
 3:56.48 h2f
 5:13.44 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:02.55 bacyril
 3:30.21 Aussie
 4:01.24 Keroma12
 5:06.62 Ordway Persyn
 5:49.76 Kenneth Svendson
 6:01.54 Cale S
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:25.85 bacyril
 7:57.72 Ordway Persyn
 8:47.84 Cale S
 9:01.65 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 15.34 ottozing
 21.26 EMI
 22.01 Iggy
 22.76 bh13
 26.03 sneaklyfox
 27.45 Jasiolek
 29.46 jjone fiffier
 30.55 Newcuber000
 31.10 Owczar
 32.12 notfeliks
 38.52 Kenneth Svendson
 40.68 bacyril
 41.11 DuLe
 45.13 Bubbagrub
 51.15 Schmidt
 51.87 h2f
 51.88 SweetSolver
 57.83 Keroma12
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:13.36 Kenneth Svendson
 2:28.02 Cale S
 2:31.52 EMI
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 5.68 ottozing
 18.94 Cale S
 18.98 EMI
 27.37 Mike Hughey
 31.22 MatsBergsten
 42.07 Rocky0701
 46.47 jjone fiffier
 47.20 h2f
 DNF Jasiolek
 DNF Owczar
 DNF JemFish
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 55.88 Cale S
 1:06.57 Mike Hughey
 1:12.52 MatsBergsten
 1:25.89 EMI
 1:55.50 Sir E Brum
 2:11.72 DuLe
 2:15.19 SirWaffle
 2:27.89 Rocky0701
 2:45.01 h2f
 DNF JemFish
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 3:03.61 Cale S
 6:38.31 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:44.45 Cale S
17:59.00 EMI
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

21:57.05 Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

20/21 (57:05)  CyanSandwich
12/18 (44:32)  Cale S
4/4 (13:53)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 5:21)  EMI
1/2 ( 9:37)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 57.99 bacyril
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 56.11 EMI
 1:18.07 Jasiolek
 1:22.92 Owczar
 1:26.34 sneaklyfox
 1:33.71 bh13
 1:34.70 bacyril
 1:35.10 jjone fiffier
 1:46.00 Cale S
 1:49.70 Kenneth Svendson
 1:54.67 Ordway Persyn
 2:25.53 h2f
 2:29.97 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(4)

 2:16.46 EMI
 3:10.73 bacyril
 4:27.58 Kenneth Svendson
 4:35.71 Ordway Persyn
*Skewb*(17)

 3.65 Wookie
 3.73 ottozing
 5.31 Cale S
 5.63 jjone fiffier
 5.91 Jasiolek
 8.26 Owczar
 8.40 SweetSolver
 8.56 EMI
 10.09 bh13
 10.25 cubefanatic
 10.91 pyr14
 12.54 DuLe
 15.04 Newcuber000
 15.96 bacyril
 18.74 Ordway Persyn
 23.76 Schmidt
 27.27 Kenneth Svendson
*Clock*(2)

 17.53 Schmidt
 26.26 Kenneth Svendson
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.80 ottozing
 5.15 DuLe
 6.07 sneaklyfox
 6.18 bh13
 6.81 EMI
 7.28 bacyril
 7.46 cubefanatic
 7.69 Newcuber000
 8.09 pyr14
 8.22 Cale S
 8.57 Wookie
 9.33 Owczar
 9.47 SweetSolver
 10.36 Kenneth Svendson
 13.08 jjone fiffier
 13.57 Schmidt
 14.81 Bubbagrub
 16.56 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:41.08 bacyril
 1:46.73 bh13
 1:53.06 EMI
 2:44.16 Cale S
16:25.00 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(7)

 15.38 EMI
 18.09 ottozing
 29.48 Cale S
 48.85 DuLe
 52.51 bacyril
 53.94 bh13
 2:07.76 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

26 Sebastien
26 guusrs
27 okayama
31 ottozing
33 TheDubDubJr
36 Cale S
36 ichcubegern
39 h2f
40 Mike Hughey
64 Owczar

*Contest results*

284 Cale S
231 EMI
176 bacyril
153 bh13
145 Owczar
142 ottozing
131 Jasiolek
123 DuLe
122 jjone fiffier
115 Kenneth Svendson
115 sneaklyfox
99 Wookie
93 MatsBergsten
90 Ordway Persyn
89 Iggy
87 h2f
72 CyanSandwich
68 pyr14
67 notfeliks
67 Newcuber000
66 Mike Hughey
65 SweetSolver
62 Schmidt
62 Keroma12
60 FaLoL
48 cubefanatic
46 SirWaffle
44 larosh12
41 LostGent
41 DanpHan
38 Sir E Brum
38 JemFish
31 thatkid
30 giorgi
28 pantu2000
27 MarcelP
21 Ickathu
21 Bubbagrub
20 guusrs
20 Sebastien
18 okayama
17 Rocky0701
16 TheDubDubJr
15 ichcubegern
12 BoshedCubes
11 Aussie
10 1davey29
9 FishSaysMOO
4 xchippy


----------



## Aussie (Mar 3, 2015)

Woohoo! Finally got something better then right in the middle. 2nd place isn't too bad at all for the 6x6.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 3, 2015)

2nd place on 7x7! I'll take it. 14th overall is awesome! hopefully I can learn my megaminx algs so i can compete in that next round.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yay for sub-14 and top 10 in 3x3!  
Although lot of pretty fast cubers participate in this. Median score here is like 18 seconds, while in WCA the median is probably like 30 something seconds


----------

